# mumble lässt sich ned backen...

## root_tux_linux

So ich hab folgendes Problem und zwar bricht mir mumble 0.9.4 (was komplett veraltet ist) und mumble 1.1.1 (was auch veraltet ist) beim kompilieren ab.

Ausgabe:

```
AudioStats.cpp:453: error: invalid use of incomplete type ‘struct SpeexPreprocessState_’

/usr/include/speex/speex_preprocess.h:53: error: forward declaration of ‘struct SpeexPreprocessState_’

AudioStats.cpp:459: error: invalid use of incomplete type ‘struct SpeexPreprocessState_’

/usr/include/speex/speex_preprocess.h:53: error: forward declaration of ‘struct SpeexPreprocessState_’

AudioStats.cpp:472: error: invalid use of incomplete type ‘struct SpeexPreprocessState_’

/usr/include/speex/speex_preprocess.h:53: error: forward declaration of ‘struct SpeexPreprocessState_’

make[1]: *** [release/AudioStats.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

In file included from AudioConfigDialog.cpp:32:

AudioOutput.h:67: error: ‘SpeexJitter’ does not name a type

AudioConfigDialog.cpp: In member function ‘void AudioConfigDialog::updateBitrate()’:

AudioConfigDialog.cpp:379: warning: conversion to ‘float’ from ‘int’ may alter its value

make[1]: *** [release/AudioConfigDialog.o] Error 1

ACLEditor.cpp: In constructor ‘ACLEditor::ACLEditor(const MessageEditACL*, QWidget*)’:

ACLEditor.cpp:281: warning: declaration of ‘_container_’ shadows a previous local

ACLEditor.cpp:279: warning: shadowed declaration is here

ACLEditor.cpp:283: warning: declaration of ‘_container_’ shadows a previous local

ACLEditor.cpp:279: warning: shadowed declaration is here

ACLEditor.cpp:285: warning: declaration of ‘_container_’ shadows a previous local

ACLEditor.cpp:279: warning: shadowed declaration is here

ACLEditor.cpp: At global scope:

ACLEditor.cpp:812: warning: unused parameter ‘checked’

Channel.cpp: In member function ‘void Channel::playerUnlink(Channel*, Player*)’:

Channel.cpp:140: warning: suggest braces around empty body in an ‘if’ statement

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/mumble-0.9.4/work/mumble-0.9.4'

make: *** [release] Error 2

 * ERROR: media-sound/mumble-0.9.4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2089:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake CC="$(tc-getCC) ${CFLAGS}" CXX="$(tc-getCXX) ${CXXFLAGS}" LINK="$(tc-getCXX)" LFLAGS="${LDFLAGS}" || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/media-sound:mumble-0.9.4:20080802-221348.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/mumble-0.9.4/temp/environment'.

 * Messages for package media-sound/mumble-0.9.4:

 * ERROR: media-sound/mumble-0.9.4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2089:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake CC="$(tc-getCC) ${CFLAGS}" CXX="$(tc-getCXX) ${CXXFLAGS}" LINK="$(tc-getCXX)" LFLAGS="${LDFLAGS}" || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/media-sound:mumble-0.9.4:20080802-221348.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/mumble-0.9.4/temp/environment'.

gentoo ~ # 
```

Qt hat opengl, sqlite3 und sqlite als useflag.

```
gentoo ~ # equery u qt

[ Searching for packages matching qt... ]

[ Colour Code : set unset ]

[ Legend : Left column  (U) - USE flags from make.conf              ]

[        : Right column (I) - USE flags packages was installed with ]

[ Found these USE variables for x11-libs/qt-3.3.8b ]

 U I

 + + cups     : Add support for CUPS (Common Unix Printing System)

 - - debug    : Enable extra debug codepaths, like asserts and extra output. If you want to get meaningful backtraces see http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/qa/backtraces.xml

 + + doc      : Adds extra documentation (API, Javadoc, etc)

 - - examples : Install examples, usually source code

 - - firebird : Adds support for the Firebird relational database

 - - immqt    : Enable binary incompatible version of immodule for Qt

 - - immqt-bc : Enable binary compatible version of immodule for Qt

 - - ipv6     : Adds support for IP version 6

 - - mysql    : Adds mySQL Database support

 - - nas      : Adds support for network audio sound

 - - nis      : Support for NIS/YP services

 - - odbc     : Adds ODBC Support (Open DataBase Connectivity)

 + + opengl   : Adds support for OpenGL (3D graphics)

 - - postgres : Adds support for the postgresql database

 + + sqlite   : Adds support for sqlite - embedded sql database

 + + xinerama : Add support for the xinerama X11 extension, which allows you to stretch your display across multiple monitors

[ Found these USE variables for x11-libs/qt-4.3.5 ]

 U I

 - - +accessibility      : <unknown>

 - - +qt3support         : <unknown>

 + + cups                : Add support for CUPS (Common Unix Printing System)

 + + dbus                : Enable dbus support for anything that needs it (gpsd, gnomemeeting, etc)

 - - debug               : Enable extra debug codepaths, like asserts and extra output. If you want to get meaningful backtraces see http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/qa/backtraces.xml

 + + doc                 : Adds extra documentation (API, Javadoc, etc)

 - - examples            : Install examples, usually source code

 - - firebird            : Adds support for the Firebird relational database

 + + gif                 : Adds GIF image support

 - - glib                : Enable glib eventloop support

 - - input_devices_wacom : <unknown>

 + + jpeg                : Adds JPEG image support

 + + mng                 : Adds support for libmng (MNG images)

 - - mysql               : Adds mySQL Database support

 - - nas                 : Adds support for network audio sound

 - - nis                 : Support for NIS/YP services

 - - odbc                : Adds ODBC Support (Open DataBase Connectivity)

 + + opengl              : Adds support for OpenGL (3D graphics)

 - - pch                 : Enable precompiled header support for faster compilation at the expense of disk space and memory (>=sys-devel/gcc-3.4 only)

 + + png                 : Adds support for libpng (PNG images)

 - - postgres            : Adds support for the postgresql database

 + + sqlite              : Adds support for sqlite - embedded sql database

 + + sqlite3             : Adds support for sqlite3 - embedded sql database

 + + ssl                 : Adds support for Secure Socket Layer connections

 + + tiff                : Adds support for the TIFF image format

 + + xinerama            : Add support for the xinerama X11 extension, which allows you to stretch your display across multiple monitors

 + + zlib                : Adds support for zlib (de)compression

```

Kann mir jemand sagen wieso ich Mumble ned kompilieren kann?

----------

## Necoro

Fehler scheint mit speex zusammen zuhängen? - Da evtl mal up/downgraden oder nur neubauen ...

----------

## Gladdle

Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag zu Necoros Beitrag; "speex" ist auch ein USE Flag (Info hier!), hast Du das gesetzt oder nicht?

----------

## root_tux_linux

Also mit einer älteren speex Version lässt sich mumble zwar backen aber ich kann mit mumble 0.9.4 zu keinem der Server die ich sonst nutze  eine Verbinung aufbauen.

Ausgabe von mumble 0.9.4:

```
[08:09] Willkommen zu Mumble.

[08:09] Mit Server verbunden.

[08:09] Serververbindung fehlgeschlagen: The remote host closed the connection.

[08:09] Neuverbindung.

[08:09] Mit Server verbunden.

[08:09] Serververbindung fehlgeschlagen: The remote host closed the connection.

[08:10] Verbindung zum Server abgebrochen.

[08:10] Mit Server verbunden.

[08:10] Serververbindung fehlgeschlagen: The remote host closed the connection.

[08:10] Neuverbindung.

[08:10] Mit Server verbunden.

[08:10] Serververbindung fehlgeschlagen: The remote host closed the connection.

[08:11] Neuverbindung.

[08:11] Mit Server verbunden.

[08:11] Serververbindung fehlgeschlagen: The remote host closed the connection.
```

Mumble 1.1.4 (unter Win XP) funzt problemlos mit dem  murmur Server von z.B. 89.163.146.254 (wow-lobby.de)

Jetzt hab ich Mumble 1.1.1 versucht was hard masked ist und da bekommt man eine tolle Fehlermeldung von wegen:

```
Öffnen des ALSA-Eingabegerätes fehlgeschlagen: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
```

Fummeln in der Konfig brachte auch nix.

----------

## 69719

Wenn es dir zu alt ist schau doch auf bugs.gentoo.org. https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=206792

----------

